# pics of your fillies



## painthorselover (Aug 15, 2008)

Lets see some pics of your fillies!(yearlings,jr.mares<mares> or weanlings )!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are some of my little girls ...

Sorry so big...i resized them on photobucket but they are still coming out huge.

*Alpha Farms Magical Melody* ASPC Yearling 43" Classic Filly

AKA "Kitty"

















*STS Steel'N The Spotlight* AMHR Weanling filly, on track to mature 37".

AKA "Ally"






Some photos from a few nights ago..pig hairs and all from a rough clip a few weeks back.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Flirting With Perfection, a/k/a “Flirt”[/SIZE]*
2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion
Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, Granddaughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection)








(see our color-coordinating mare, Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet in the background)


*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, a/k/a “Bomb Shell”[/SIZE]*
2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare -- Futurity Nominated -- Show Quality Filly and Future Prized Broodmare
Buckeroo Granddaughter sired By Little Kings Big City Buck, a Sire of National Champions











*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a "Passion"[/SIZE]*
2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Grey-Grulla Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 31”
By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Edgewood Skip To My Lou (Halter Champion)
Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King











*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*
2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Buckskin Filly – Expected To Mature @ 31”
Buckeroo Granddaughter sired By Little Kings Big City Buck, a Sire of National Champions
Out of Erica’s Double Dipped (a sibling to many National Champions and Sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, Son of BTU)


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 15, 2008)

They are soooo adorable!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is my little sassy thing. She's just over a week old, born last tuesday. I don't have a name for her yet.


----------



## Relic (Aug 15, 2008)

Bad girl Eddie 2 1/2 months old now...



l just love the babies.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Aug 15, 2008)

This is my 2006 filly, *Fantasty Corrals Secret Treasure*. I have to get around to getting some clipped and show ready photo's of her















~Jen~


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's our current little ladies





Fantoms Mystic Star Catcher, aka "Misty", 2006 buckskin pinto, she's the "Princess" of the farm



(This is the most current pic of her I have but of course can't find the original without the effect



, need to get her out, cleaned up and new pics!)






LCA's Trix On You, aka "Trixie", 2006 silver buckskin






LCA's She's Electrifying, aka "Electra", 2007 chestnut pinto


----------



## barnbum (Aug 15, 2008)

I just took these of Little Church Remembers Rosa Adell tonight.











Sure wish this one had been in focus.


----------



## minih (Aug 15, 2008)

This is our over yearling filly, Curry's Estrellita






and this our weanling filly who we have not seen in person yet, Curry's Saturday Night Special






We only had two foals this year and both were boys


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 15, 2008)

Karla this is officially my new favorite picture of miss Rosie!!



:wub










Holy LEGS Batman!!







> We only had two foals this year and both were boys rolleyes.gif


haha Same here!! Had two colts born on farm and then bought a mare with a colt at side



Hopefully next year brings us fillies



I've got my eyes on a super nice filly but have to get vet bills paid off before I can think about buying one


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2008)

Jen --

I love your filly











Jill



normajeanbaker said:


> This is my 2006 filly, *Fantasty Corrals Secret Treasure*. I have to get around to getting some clipped and show ready photo's of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barnbum (Aug 16, 2008)

> Karla this is officially my new favorite picture of miss Rosie!!


Thanks--I love it too. I wish your awesome editing skill included clearing a photo up.





The girls were running so I ran into get my camera--and we all know what happened when I came out.





I tried to get them to move--but I can try again for a clear one. Have to talk a family member to come out with me.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 16, 2008)

Baxters Just Teasin Ya






Baxters Silver Sensation






Baxters Gossip Girl

/www.baxterspaintedpasture.com/sitebuilder/images/gcrear-195x265.jpg


----------



## normajeanbaker (Aug 16, 2008)

> Jen --
> I love your filly
> 
> Jill


Thanks Jill! We love her too








~Jen~


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 16, 2008)

Everyone's fillies are lovely! I currently have five fillies:

My little '08 chunkster, Rock Rivers Lola Vavoom:









Moriahs Adora Blue (yearling):









Little Cedar Chiffons Destiny (yearling):






Little Cedar Peaches N Cream (yearling):









And of course the marshmallow queen that rules them all, Old Stage Talk of the Town (two year old):


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's my two fillies from this year





CheyAuts Perfect Attraction, aka Sierra:





















And CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire, aka Solitaire:





















Jessi


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 16, 2008)

Everyone has such lovely girls gracing their pastures





Here are my little ones

Erica's Big City No Denying Me ~ 2008 bay show filly (anxiously waiting for clipped body pics



) Haven't met her in person yet but she'll be coming home after R Nationals



) MeMe is out of Little King's Big City Bucks and LM Hawks Queen of Denial making her a Buckeroo and Nighthawk granddaughter










A&R Minis Bugatties Evening Star ~ 2007 silver black show filly. Melody is out of Sierra Dawn Unos Bugattie and Kickapoos Hot Tamale.






Hunterberry Hill Showys GoldNRubies ~ 2007 silver bay show filly. Rubi is out of Little Kings Show Me Supreme and Alamos Sirs Silver N Pearls (Call Me Sir daughter). Rubi is tentatively up for sale since I unexpectedly bought Melody back but it's no problem if she ends up staying










These girls and my yearling colt Jedi are my show string for next year


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 16, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> And CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire, aka Solitaire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jessi, your little Solitaire's dam Ruby is my yealing colt Jedi's maternal grandmother



Your two fillies are precious


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 16, 2008)

Shauna, that's a mouthful  Would LOVE to see photos of him!



And thank you





Jessi


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 16, 2008)

I hate to taint all the girliness on this thread with a B-O-Y pic but I never turn down an invite to share my baby boy




I'd be very interested in seeing any other pic's of Ruby's offspring and grand-offspring if you have any you could email me





This is Jedi - Seahorse Buckeroo Spirits Attitude, your Ruby's little grandson



I need to get new cleaned up pics tomorrow, these are from when I first got him in May and he was looking kinda thin and scruffy


----------



## Leeana (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is a clipped photo ..


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 17, 2008)

We had 4 out of 4 fillies for 2008 by our stallion Bow

so thrilled with the girls and our foaling season is done this year

8/11/08 "River" Bay pinto filly






6/12/08 "spice" Perlino filly






6/6/08 "Socks" black pinto filly






5/3/08 "Revi" silver bay filly


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 17, 2008)

Everyones little girls are so adorable!


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 18, 2008)

ShaunaL said:


> I hate to taint all the girliness on this thread with a B-O-Y pic but I never turn down an invite to share my baby boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shauna he's a cutie! Hope you'll share the new photos when you take them?





Solitaire is my first foal from Ruby. (actually it was Boston, a colt last year, but he died before being born



) But the lady I bought her from had a filly from her when I bought her, and she sold her to another country, but continued to show her for the rest of the year first. I got some photos of Summer at a show we were both at. Here's one:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...by/91d0b77f.jpg

Who's Jedi's mom?

I've found a photo online of another of Ruby's daughters, I forget her name now but she was for sale and I SO wanted to buy her... let me see if I can find it...

Ah yes, it was Bear Branch Painted Kiowa, scroll down until you find her on the left side here: http://www.abria.com/abria-past-horses.htm

Found another, Bear Branch Painted Fox: http://www.seahorsefarm.com/sales.htm

Jessi


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 18, 2008)

Jessi, here are new pics of Jedi from today http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=97937

Painted Fox is his dam. Thanks for the other links, wow, Summer is just gorgeous! I'll keep you posted on Jedi's show career if you like





Everyone has such pretty fillies! Eagles Ring, all girls??!!! The filly fairy sure made herself comfy



They are beautiful, ,my favs are your little bay pinto and the perlino


----------



## GOTTACK (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is Heritage Rulers Charmer, she will be used in our therapy program.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Aug 18, 2008)

I love everyone's fillies!

Here is my 08 sorrel filly SP Supreme's Scarlett Star.


----------



## sundaymom (Aug 18, 2008)

I had three girls this year. Ebbie the black at 6 months standing with Copper 5 months and little Abbie laying down in the background.

Just love all the girls...thanks for this thread. Everyone has such great girls.

(of course if I'd had boys would be saying the same thing...Ha!)


----------



## painthorselover (Aug 18, 2008)

gorgous fillies(and colt) everyone! Keep'em coming!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 19, 2008)

This is my spunky little punky, Maxines Treasure Luna BayB



, Bred by Tinalee BuckNAppy Miniature Horses. This isn't a great picture cause it was taken from above her but here she is. Shes a pretty little girl.

3 1/2 months






3 months


----------



## wantminimore (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is Trixie, she was born at the end of March and will be going to her new home soon.

Leslie


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are my two 2008 girls





*Crayonbox Midnight Sky* black snowcap appy with partial blue eye. 75% Falabella

Starchief Appy Dans Blanket Bingo X Toyland Falabella Calita











*Crayonbox Color Me Autumn *bay roan appaloosa with a star, 50% Falabella

Starchief Appy Dans Blanket Bingo X Little Chief's Spring Blossom


----------



## Margaret (Aug 20, 2008)

We have a 6 month old Gold Champagne filly named Amira that is such a sweetheart.

more pics of her can be seen on our sales page.

*Here's Platinum Stables Golden Amira*.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are our 2 girls from this year. Both daughters of MiLo Acres Buckeye Captain Mack Splash.

Maple Mountain Splash of Maple











Maple Mountain Splash of Smoke


----------



## minie812 (Aug 20, 2008)

This is Tater our 28" -2007 filly. She has EK & Buckeroo breeding...she is making mudpies ...



and Tango is our only foal for 2008 and she is out of Fiesta and Gracie...such a fireball & she was 18" at birth also.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is my one and only filly born this year- out of 2 Appy parents- she forgot something - the spots, but that is ok. She measures a whopping 25.5" max at 4 1/2 months old.... Below her pics is her mama, just a 'pasture pic'.
















Here's last years filly- same sire... She was born solid but her dam is a varnish roan and now so is she but I dont have any new pics to post really- have got to get some stuff updated... And below her is her mama too, who was also born solid colored. This is what she looks like now at 13!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 20, 2008)

I have lots of fillies but I will just post one, this is Firewaters Hey Gorgeous


----------



## Riverdance (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been getting too many colts each year, but I do have a few yearlings and weanlings. They are not all on this, but here are some that I have pictures for.

Last years weanling: Riverdance's Cream De La Wind






Her full sister for this year: Riverdance's Winds Of Desire






My first filly by my homegrown stallion: Riverdance's Desperado: Born this year: Riverdance's Annie Get Your Gun






Last years filly as a yearling: Riverdance's Wind In The Willow






And Future Driving Prospects:

Yearling: Riverdance's Monarch SomeLike It Hot






Yearling: Riverdance's Dust In The Wind






AND Weanling: Riverdance's It Takes Two To Tango






I have a few others, but no real pictures of them as I am keeping them. I am keeping a few of the above too.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 21, 2008)

Does it count that I bought one???

Here's a few okay hurry hurry pictures of her- this is "Lovey" a half sister to my wonderful show gelding, 'D.R.'- As you can see, she lives up to her name-















And my wonderful 1/2 Welsh filly- Mimosa- She's my baby, pictured here at almost 2 months old.



She's almost at the magic 3 month mark to take new photos-


----------



## Stef (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is our filly Shilo. First pic. is the day she was born. The next pics. are of her yesterday at three months.


----------



## TripleDstables (Aug 22, 2008)

Hopefully...


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 22, 2008)

TripleDstables said:


> Hopefully...


hehe



hadn't thought to try that approach


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 22, 2008)

Our little girl a week old today.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3056/277715..._02e6e536ba.jpg


----------



## minie812 (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is a pic of our yearling filly "Livey" She is our "Plain Jane" but moves sooo nice.






I finally got some updated pics of her this morning.


----------

